# Remote login from Debian to FreeBSD



## sossego (Aug 23, 2009)

Is this possible? 
Currently, I can login from the Debian installation on the laptop to the Debian installation on the Desktop. However, no graphical programs are running. "localhost" errors started first with RSA/SSH key authentication- this was corrected- and ended up with 10:0/:10.0 display not set/chosen.
Sorry about the confusion.
Anyway, I'd like to use the laptop as a thin client of sorts to minimalize use on the CPU. I also have NetBSD 5 installed.

Would remote login from NetBSD 5 be more appropriate?


----------



## sand_man (Aug 23, 2009)

do you mean like, ssh X forwarding? You post doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 23, 2009)

It shouldn't matter, you could even use Windows + cygwin


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2009)

Try `$ ssh -X somehost`. From ssh(1):


> -X      Enables X11 forwarding.  This can also be specified on a per-host
> basis in a configuration file.
> 
> X11 forwarding should be enabled with caution.  Users with the
> ...


----------



## sossego (Aug 23, 2009)

I have Xauthority copied from the laptop to the Desktop; but, I can only do it as root. The  export DISPLAY times out. I've uncommented the general options in startx for access/login.
The RSA key has been sent to /dev/null.
Starting xclock from the command line with laptop.ip.value:0 returns a "Can't open display laptop.ip.value:0"


I'm assuming that these commands for Debian are- as usual- able to be carried over in some form to FreeBSD.

sand_man: I have two OS on the vaio- NetBSD 5.0 and Debian Lenny. If it is more practical to setup a BSD to BSD xclient-xserver remote system, then I would do that. That is what I was asking in part. And yes, Xforwarding. 

Is it possible to setup another terminal in X as a value of :1 or variable>:1 such that I am able to do a remote login?

Oh, and after the error message, I receive a Done(1) job status. I think.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> I have Xauthority copied from the laptop to the Desktop;


Don't. 


It really doesn't matter which OS either the client or the server is running. But for X forwarding to work, the X server must be running on the client. Connect using ssh -X to the server and DISPLAY will be set automatically.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 24, 2009)

You need to clarify exactly what it is that you are trying to do.

What do you mean by "login"?  Login via SSH?  Login via xdm/gdm/kdm?  Login via the console?  Login via telnet?  etc ...

Do you just want to run an application on the FreeBSD box, and have it display on the Debian box?  (That's as simple ass "ssh -X freebsd.box" and execute the application.)

More information is needed.


----------



## sossego (Aug 24, 2009)

```
ssh -X moleque@para-do-mate
```
I am prompted for the password. 
I give it.
I type in the command. I am returned with a 

```
Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyError: cannot open display: :10.0
```

If I give the client side/laptop ip address with :0 for the screen. I am returned with a

```
Error: Can't open display: para-do-mate:0
```
The terminal is running in the foreground of an e17/Enlightenment desktop. I want to be able to run Iceweasel and blender from the Debian installation and Firefox and inkscape from the FreeBSD installation.

This: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/5d411f6c43a3e39d is a replica of the exact problem that I am having; and, like the person mentions, the solution given doesn't work for me.
My only other option would be to use SSH between the NetBSD installation on the laptop and the FreeBSD installation on the Desktop as client and server respectively.

First, I am trying to get the applications to work on a Debian to Debian setup. If this will not work, then I will try a Debian to FreeBSD followed by the NetBSD to FreeBSD.


----------



## Oko (Aug 24, 2009)

What happens when you try to do secure X forwarding i.e


```
ssh -Y myusername@myfreebsd.box
```


----------



## sossego (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not able to because of two reasons.
The file system was full and unresponsive; so, I had to reinstall.
TWM, xterm, and the mouse is unresponsive even with dbus and hald flags enabled.


----------

